# Porting my UX_Billfold App to Ports   (:



## RedPhoenix (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes, it will be BSD-style Licensed, and I was wondering how to go about Porting it.      I think it would benefit the community a lot, and it would be even better if I could Compile this neat C Program for ANY BSD, all from one FreeBSD VM runninig on Virtualbox.      I had a ton of Caffeine, and I really wanna do this.      Thanks for any help guys.      Now to put my Desktop back together.


----------



## tingo (Oct 13, 2018)

Generic question - generic answer: use the Porter's Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## RedPhoenix (Oct 17, 2018)

tingo said:


> Generic question - generic answer: use the Porter's Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


The question was specific and straightforward.      And thanks for the link.


----------

